# DIVA GLAM TUTORIAL *inspierd by a mac artist*



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

hiii
so heres the look i recently posted
just thought i would do a tut for it..

here is what u will need....





Eyes..
mac e/s - honey lust
mac e/s - coppering
mac e/s - black tied
mac e/s - carbon
mac e/s - ricepaper
mac eyepaint - bare canvas
lancome artliner
ardell lashes - 101 demi
chanel intense eye pencil
mac shadestick - pink couture
max factor mascara
urban decay - heavy metal glitter liner

Face..
almay foundation
bobbi brown shimmer brick - apricot
mac blusher - style

Lips..
mac lipstick - angel
mac lipglass - prize petal
mac lip pencil - dervish

ive only started from the cheeks onward...forgot to take pics of the other lool..

so basically..appply your foundation to give you a nice even base...i would use my mac 190 brush to apply foundation
then i would use the 187 brush just to blend in any foundation lines...
then i filled in my brows with my rimmel eyebrown pencil..
onto the cheeks..
i used style blusher on my cheeks..




then i do the famous fish face lol..




looks like this...




then i got my bobbi brown shimmer brick




applied that with mac's buffer brush (182 i think)
i looked like this..




then onto the eyes
i use bare canvas as my base.. and apply all over the lid..and eye crease..








then i got honey lust e/s
and applied this to the inner corners of the eye.








then i got coppering and applied this to the center of the lid




it loooked like this....




then i got carbon (Pictured above) and applied to the outer corners..




then got my AMAZING!! 224 blending brush and blended it all..




after i had done that i took ricepaper e/s and applied this to the brow bone..









REPEAT ALL THE ABOVE ON OTHER EYE...
you will see this..




next i did my eyeliner..




i start on the outer corners of the eye and work in...












then took my mascara and applied it to the lashes




then my false eyelashes...









AGAIN REPEAT ON OTHER EYE...
you will see this..




i then took my pink couture shadestick and applied it along the bottem lashline..(base for eyeshadow)








then got carbon eyeshadow and applied to the bottem lashline.








then the glitter liner...
apply ontop of carbon...








then just lined my waterline with chanel intense eye pencil..




next the lips!!




apply the lipstick evenly
then the lipliner...
then the gloss..





SHAZAAMMM!!! your done....
finished look..





enjoy xx


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 2, 2007)

this tutorial is fly-y-y-y-y-y-y-y-y!...cute!


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 2, 2007)

LUV UR TUTORIALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always recreate ur looks!


yeah ive noticed that u dont use powder??


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 2, 2007)

OMG! I love this and I am soooo gonna do it today!!!
Love how you use the pink s/s on your lower lash line. I'm going to try that as well.  
Uggh, now I have to get Coppering too! Been on my list for ever!!
BRAVO!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 2, 2007)

Sooo pretty!  You make this look so easy!  Also, I love the bottom eyeshadow base thing, never would have thought of that..you rock!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_candy* 

 
_LUV UR TUTORIALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I always recreate ur looks!


yeah ive noticed that u dont use powder??_

 
i sureeee dont
i hate it


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 2, 2007)

Great colour combo!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thank yoou evryone else xx


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 2, 2007)

u always make the greatest tuts!! love it


----------



## wafflebees (Jun 2, 2007)

the end product is amazing!  you are gorgeous, girl!


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 2, 2007)

very nice tutorial, thanks!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thanksssss


----------



## entipy (Jun 2, 2007)

Great tut!! Thanks!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 2, 2007)

The glitter liner adds an awesome touch!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thankssss x


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree, you always make tutorials look easy. You look fabulous!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 2, 2007)

def gonna try this..after I buy coppering!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_def gonna try this..after I buy coppering!_

 
i like to burn a hole in your pocket
ehehehe


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I agree, you always make tutorials look easy. You look fabulous!_

 
thank yooou


----------



## cab_1789 (Jun 2, 2007)

i love this look
i must buy coppering TODAY!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

yussss deffinetly buy it x


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

I love your tutorials.


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2007)

i saw your fotd and was so hoping you'd do a tut on this look!! amazing, as usual!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

thankss xx


----------



## boudoir (Jun 2, 2007)

Lovely!!! Even without the false lashes it'd be super fab!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 2, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this-thank you so much! xx


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

np
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jun 3, 2007)

love this look so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks for posting !!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

no xxxxxxx


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 3, 2007)

looks great! I love it!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 3, 2007)

It is the best tut of you . Thank you .


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 3, 2007)

no problem xx


----------



## adorablensxy (Jun 4, 2007)

i love how you did that but i really need more help i can't do any of that stuff i cant even apply fake lashes please help


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2007)

wowza chicka! great tut! i'll have to do this one sooooooon!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adorablensxy* 

 
_i love how you did that but i really need more help i can't do any of that stuff i cant even apply fake lashes please help_

 
it just takes practise
i didnt have a clue about make up when i took an interest in it
and ive never had a make up lesson in my life
ive learnt evrything myself
eyeshadow blending/shadeing
false eyelash application
blusher application
liquid eyeliner application
i just practised for days on end


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 4, 2007)

*thanks for the tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coppering! how is the apricot shimmerbrick? i just got the peony, beige, and gold... now that i've seen this...i'm wanting apricot!      *​


----------



## mkupsusie (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tut gorgeous!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 

 
_*thanks for the tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 coppering! how is the apricot shimmerbrick? i just got the peony, beige, and gold... now that i've seen this...i'm wanting apricot! *​_

 
its loooovelyyyy
GET IT! lol


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 4, 2007)

Was hoping for a tut and you did one....so....thank you!!!  You are beautiful!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 4, 2007)

Such an awesome tut!! Love it! Will def try to do it.


----------



## Simi (Jun 4, 2007)

You made a tutorial for the look. I love your tutorial. Thank you so much to the tutorial........


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

hehe np girlies x


----------



## Graziella*K (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow that tut is simply awesome lady ! I'm definitely copying this if you don't mind ! ^_^'

Which one of the heavy metal glitter liner is it ? 
And do you find them better than MAC's glitterliners ? 

I wanna buy one but I don't know which one is best ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoox


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Graziella*K* 

 
_Wow that tut is simply awesome lady ! I'm definitely copying this if you don't mind ! ^_^'

Which one of the heavy metal glitter liner is it ? 
And do you find them better than MAC's glitterliners ? 

I wanna buy one but I don't know which one is best ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoox_

 
its called Glam Rock
ive never used the mac glitterliners before
x


----------



## Lil_D (Jun 13, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your tutorials, you're a very beautiful girl and you sold me on the UD silver glitter liner. :0)


----------



## sharyn (Jun 13, 2007)

You're so beautiful and your style is just... incredible!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want more FOTD's and tuts!!! I copy lots of your MU-looks, they're always exactly what I love make up wise - glowy and unique but wearable! thank you for sharing!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2007)

omg its amazing!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 15, 2007)

hehe thanksssss
yesss the glitterliner is fab!!! i love them
i will deffinetly be doing my tutorials/ FOTD'S been very busy recently tho
so havnt had time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




keep your peepers pealed
x


----------



## Lovealot (Jun 30, 2007)

Loove it so much!


----------



## daFilli (Jun 30, 2007)

that was cute! very nice... im not that confident to try this just yet though


----------



## missli422 (Jul 1, 2007)

LOVELY Tutorial!!! good job!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 2, 2007)

great tutorial !!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks evryone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 4, 2007)

you're fantastic! i love your tuts!


----------



## user46 (Jul 5, 2007)

your hair is sooo cute


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice tut...you look fab!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 10, 2007)

thankssss xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 10, 2007)

You're so beautiful! I love this tutorial, very cute colors.


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jul 11, 2007)

i love the colors


----------



## User49 (Jul 11, 2007)

I love the bobbie brown shimmerbrick on ur cheeks! It's made me want to go and buy one!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 11, 2007)

gooooooo and buy one!! x


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

wow love the fakelashesss


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 12, 2007)

LOVE IT!!! 

I have to do this look.


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG that is such a pretty look!!!!  My fave is the glitter liner part, of course...


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2007)

wow this is such a fab tut!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## glamourgirl816 (Jul 19, 2007)

Very Pretty!!!!


----------



## tika (Jul 22, 2007)

Great!! you are so pretty


----------



## candied (Jul 27, 2007)

gorgeous!!  i absolutely love the glitter liner, and thanks for the great tut -- i'll have to try this!


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

holy god your eyebrows are amazing!!!!!!!

i'm so jealous


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 5, 2007)

I love your tutorials. Keep up the good work =)


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

omggggggg...gorgeous!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

Omg You're such a Diva teehee... Love the tuts!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome!  I wish that I could put on the lashes like that.  Mine look crazy.


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 8, 2007)

u r adorable


----------



## Chocolatemousse (Aug 11, 2007)

cool!


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 12, 2007)

woow cool sis!


----------

